# What Royal morphs?



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi All,
What morphs would be the best to get to breed for the best outcome i.e best colours and good morph's?.

Cheers
James:thumb:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> Hi All,
> What morphs would be the best to get to breed for the best outcome i.e best colours and good morph's?.
> 
> Cheers
> James:thumb:


All down to personal preference really mate..


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

k but what morph would i get a 100% from a clutch instead of 25% 25% 
50% for example.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

None unless you breed 2 visuals with hets you'll, other than that you'll always get normals or breeding 2 supers will give a no-normal mix too.

Rach


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bar1 said:


> k but what morph would i get a 100% from a clutch instead of 25% 25%
> 50% for example.


Breed any visual recessive to the same visual recessive:

Pied to Pied
Albino to Albino
Caramel Albino to Caramel Albino
Ghost to Ghost
Lavender Albino to Lavender Albino
Clown to Clown

Breed any "super" (aka homozygous) codominant-trait animal to anything else:

Super pastel to anything = 100% pastel
Super mojave to anything = 100% mojave
Black-eyed Leucistic to anything = 100% fire
Ivory to anything = 100% yellowbelly

Or if you've got the money, a White-snake complex animal will produce two different genotype/phenotypes when bred to anything else:

Lesser Mojave (Blue-Eyed Leucy) X anything = half Lesser Platinum, half Mojave


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Breed any visual recessive to the same visual recessive:
> 
> Pied to Pied
> Albino to Albino
> ...


What would happen if you bred a super pastel to a super mojave? 

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you would get 100% pastaves.

Super mojo = Blue eyed leucy has no gene to pass on other than mojave and super pastel the same with pastel.

so all snake would be visual pastel visula mojave or "pastave"

of course the pair would set you back about 7-9 thousand pounds this year..

I think you would benefit from reading up on genetics, your questions are a bit open ended.

try marcus jaynes breeding and genetics pages on ballpython.ca for a start.


----------



## corn snake man (Feb 26, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Breed any visual recessive to the same visual recessive:
> 
> Pied to Pied
> Albino to Albino
> ...



im triying to get a fire so i need to breed Black-eyed Leucistic to a coman and i will get fire???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

corn snake man said:


> im triying to get a fire so i need to breed Black-eyed Leucistic to a coman and i will get fire???


If you're talking about royal pythons, yes. Or a Fire to a normal.

If you are talking about corns, though, you need a homozygous amelanistic homozygous bloodred - which you can't get in one simple step


----------



## corn snake man (Feb 26, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> If you're talking about royal pythons, yes. Or a Fire to a normal.
> 
> If you are talking about corns, though, you need a homozygous amelanistic homozygous bloodred - which you can't get in one simple step


hi so to get a fire i need a Black-eyed Leucistic ball python and coman ball python and breed them and then i will get 100% fire???


----------



## corn snake man (Feb 26, 2008)

but if i had a spider ball python to a Black-eyed Leucistic would i still get a 100% fire???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

corn snake man said:


> but if i had a spider ball python to a Black-eyed Leucistic would i still get a 100% fire???


You'd get fires, but you'd get fire spiders too.


----------



## corn snake man (Feb 26, 2008)

thank you


----------

